# Do you go to social events related to your partner?



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Pretty straight forward... basically, do you go to social events (e.g. family gatherings, work events) in spite of your partner wanting you to be there or maybe you wanting to go somewhere like that to support your SO?

How do those usually go for you having SA? Do you always go or can you talk to your partner about it? Has this ever caused problems with your relationship in the past and if so how did you deal with it?

This is open for anyone to answer of course but only if you feel comfortable. This is purely meant as a way for me to see some perspectives and get ideas. I have never been in a relationship but the thought came to me yesterday that if I was ever asked to go anywhere for my SO, I don't know how I'd react. I'd probably want to support them if they asked but I also know that I am not a good talker nor am I very relatable (at all) and I don't easily relate to others.

Anyway, please feel free to share anything you'd like on the subject and may anyone passing by have a good day! We don't all need to be in romantic relationships to find happiness (IMO) so please don't mind me--I'm just easily caught up in random things and decided to stir up the topic out of curiosity. Please keep loving yourselves!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

In my last relationship, I worked out a deal with my ex: basically, I agreed to go to all of her family functions, and stuff like graduation, but in exchange I didn't have to go and hang out with her friends or coworkers. So I basically did half as much as a normal person would have expected.

Despite the fact that I did go to all the family stuff with her, never going out with her when she went out to see friends ended up putting a significant strain on our relationship because she got tired of making excuses for me not being there, and she felt like we were too disconnected and leading separate lives. To her credit, she tried really hard to be understanding and put up with my weirdness for a pretty long time.

I think skipping any of that stuff is going to take a toll on the relationship, even if it is understandable for a person with SAD. The more you skip, the bigger the strain, and the rockier the relationship is going to be. So you should make an effort to do as much of that stuff as you can if you want to keep your partner happy. Probably not what you want to hear, but that's how it is. Just my opinion, obv.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was the more socially active one in my last relationship and he didn't really hang out with my social circle which some people commented on but I didn't really think he needed to. I hung out with his friends a few times I think and he never really requested that. In my first relationship we basically had the same friend group anyway. I never met any of their families and that would have been really uncomfortable for me.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

@truant
Not at all - your experience is still valid even if it can't apply to every relationship. Personally, I can see that definitely being something to watch out for as you said it carries the possibility of degrading the relationship in the way you described. It's a very likely outcome IMO. Thank you for sharing! 

@Persephone The Dread
Thank you for sharing!


----------

